# Vet Bed



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there! There have been a couple of threads about Vet Bed, the thick bedding that you can buy that allows liquids like urine to pass through so the animal doesn't have to lie in urine. I'm wondering if anyone has any extra Vet Bed? If I recall correctly, you can only buy it in rather large pieces. I just need a smaller piece, something to put in the bottom of Monroe's carrier for his flight to Alaska. I will of course be willing to pay for a piece. Also, I hope it's okay if I post this- I understand if it needs to be removed if we aren't allowed to buy and sell things on the forum!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to get kinda off topic here...

You said it allows liquids to pass through? Like, one side of Macey's cage leeks, if we would put a vet bed down even though it gets soaked, will it still stay dry?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

Montana, that is how it's supposed to work! Here is the link to their web site: http://www.palacepet.com/ You can also e-mail them and ask if they have any specials. It looks so comfy! Also, I love your new avatar :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

Also, if you order, they will donate 15% to the House Rabbit Society and get a small discount! The referral code is 12200.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 5, 2008)

Water will pass through and can leakon the bottom if it is saturated. But the top remains dry because it is so thick.

SnowyShiloh, you have a pm.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 5, 2008)

That's awsome! I'll have to get me some too. Thanks for the info!

And thanks for the avatar compliment.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2008)

You can order it here very inexpensively:

http://www.montereymills.com/index.php?id=17

Page down about halfway for the small pieces. I've ordered through them before and they have great customer service.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that's an awesome price! $2?? I'll call in a few hours! I wonder how much shipping is?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 6, 2008)

I was thinking how about fleece, I use fleece for bedding in my guinea pigs cages. I place towels down, then mattress padding, the absorbent kind and then the fleece on top. you could use a towel down then fleece on top. The theory behind it is that the fleece pulls it through to the underneath absorbent layer.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wow, that's an awesome price! $2?? I'll call in a few hours! I wonder how much shipping is?


It shouldn't be that much for one piece. I recall the shipping charges were quite reasonable. I don't know how much more it is to send to Alaska.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wow, that's an awesome price! $2?? I'll call in a few hours! I wonder how much shipping is?


I recall shipping was very reasonable. It shouldn't cost a lot for one small piece.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 6, 2008)

ugh something happened to thepost that i just did, gremlins i tell ya





So what my other post said was how about using fleece. I use fleece for bedding in my guinea pig cages. you could use a towel then fleece on top of it and what the fleece does is pull the moisture through to the underbedding. It works great for my piggies, and if you dont use it you could just use a fleece blanket you have around the house, but you will have to wash it in regular soap suds a few times, with no fabric softner liquid or sheet in order for it to work properly.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 6, 2008)

Slavetoabunny, for once I don't have to pay for shipping to Alaska! Muahaha! I will be sending this and whichever carrier, litter pan and other things I get for Monroe's trip directly to him in Pennsylvania :biggrin2:

Luvmyzoocrew, fleece sounds nice too! Doesn't liquid kind of pool on top though? I'll only need a little piece though and that web site has a piece even bigger than I need for $2! Hard to beat!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wow, that's an awesome price! $2?? I'll call in a few hours! I wonder how much shipping is?



When I ordered mine, I requested regular mail because I was not in a hurry to receive them. However it got lost in the mail and never arrived. I called the company, and they promptly sent another order via UPS and didn't charge me for it. What a great company. 

SnowyShiloh, are you going to order your own then?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah you cant beat that price. With fleece sometimes it puddles ontop andhas to soak in.


----------



## momofmany (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board here, but I'd like to know how you make your pet a bed with this fabric? I'm not a seamstress--can ya tell? 

Do you buy yards of this fabric and sew it together? Ok, don't laugh too hard, but I don't have a clue but I'd like to learn. Thanks!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 6, 2008)

*momofmany wrote: *


> Hope you don't mind me jumping on board here, but I'd like to know how you make your pet a bed with this fabric? I'm not a seamstress--can ya tell?
> 
> Do you buy yards of this fabric and sew it together? Ok, don't laugh too hard, but I don't have a clue but I'd like to learn. Thanks!


SnowyShiloh is just going to use it to line the bottom of a pet carrier. It's nice and plush and cozy.


----------



## Leaf (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you still needing a piece? I have three pieces and could part with one if you're still looking. They were given to me by a lady on the disabled rabbits list I'm a part of. They were for Holiday & Fiesta, but one piece is huge and that one with one of the smaller pieces works well.


----------

